# 3 weeks sooo excited and nervous!



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok just had to share ... I'm almost 100% certain that Meg and Molly are pregnant ... After lots of back and forth "no they're not" "yes they are" ... I'm pretty certain they are and will be kidding in 3 weeks! ( I noticed their behinds have changed shape and look a little moist at times?) 
My first time with goats and theirs too!! Ive got my husband building a kidding pen and starting to prepare!!! Yay so excited!!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's wonderful! You're going to have so much fun :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We need some pics!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Now I'm not so sure again arrrgh!











































This was at end of day so Belly's probably full


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry but neither look bred to me.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Ohh bugger! That's a shame! What tells you that in the pics?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have they ever kidded before? The one has some udder but don't know if that's new udder or not. I am not normally good at this but I thought they did look bred but not 3 weeks close.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

No they are only 10 mths old I was given bad advice and they were bred young  so I kinda hope they aren't but kind hope they are and all goes ok :/


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Just been doing some reading on the dangers of breeding young does ... Really wish I had been given different advice 4.5 months ago.... But I wasn't and they may be bred and they may be due in 3 weeks ... Any one got any advice on things to be prepared for when/if they kid at such a young age?


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Just come to realise that my girls aren't due  oh well maybe next year


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry I know how frustrating that is. Been there, done that! I think I have more grey hair from worrying about my goats than about my people kids! However, since they are so young, it is probably for the best for them. However, if their weights and health are good you could consider breeding them now for Spring babies...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sad to hear.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks  it is Spring here now (Aus) so that would make them winter babies I guess if I bred them again now - just got to find a nice man for them. The last time I tried to bred them they went visiting another farm but they came back covered in lice and full of worms so not keen to go back there  maybe I should look at buying a little boy


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

arjuna said:


> Thanks  it is Spring here now (Aus) so that would make them winter babies I guess if I bred them again now - just got to find a nice man for them. The last time I tried to bred them they went visiting another farm but they came back covered in lice and full of worms so not keen to go back there  maybe I should look at buying a little boy


Yikes, I wouldn't take them back there ever! Definitely look elsewhere or get your own. It might be easier to get them bred if you had your own.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Certainly not going there again! Now I know a lot more about caring for goats and what to look for ... So will be a lot more picky and careful and take more than one source of advice


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Deleted


----------

